

Ask HN: A Favorites feature for Hacker News? - hkarthik

It would be nice to have a way to &quot;favorite&quot; an HN post. I enjoy the comments in HN a lot, and will often search for links I&#x27;ve gotten through Twitter, Email, etc to see what the HN community thinks about an article or blog post.<p>HN has basically become a system of record to me, so I would prefer to have my favorite HN posts stored directly in my HN profile rather than try to keep a list of bookmarks elsewhere.<p>I know there&#x27;s a million different ways to hack something in with a secondary bookmark system for this, perhaps even with browser plugins, but I feel like having favorites built into the site would be awesome and useful for everyone.
======
tptacek
It exists, in many forms. The best of them is called Pinboard.

------
walterbell
How would that be different from "saved stories"?

~~~
hkarthik
No different really. But maybe I don't want to "save" every story that I
upvote?

~~~
27182818284
At first I was like, "Wow that's neat that it saves what I upvote"

But after being here for 6 years, my "favorites" are a mess, as one could
imagine.

------
talles
Call me crazy, but I use the upvote button for upvoting and I use my browser's
bookmark to bookmark.

------
brudgers
There is a 'bug and feature request' link at the bottom of this and many other
pages.

